# Out where the Big Boys play



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Three P.M. Friday July 25, set back, relax, enjoy a cold one, and join in the excitement as we go, 'Out where the Big Boys play.' Our destination, 100 miles off beautiful Madeira Beach, Florida. As we board our home away from home for the next 39 hours, Hubbard Marina's Florida Fisherman ll, we can only dream of the great adventures sure to come. Will the fish be hungry and ready for a fight? We will be invading their back yard; sometimes, they are not really happy with us. In fact, they often act like they really do not want to be caught. Will, how can we teach them who the boss really is? Will, first mate, is so good that even long time veterans like Mr. John Martin listen.

Next comes the number one attraction of the evening, Chef, Jersey Girl, Tammy. Ordinary hot dog? No way! That's a Tammy dog. Our Chef starts with a 1/4 pound all beef hot dog, and then the Tammy touch, grilled onions, peppers, seasoned to perfection chili and graded cheese. On a bun? Hardly! How about a real Florida touch, Cuban bread? 

Next question, Do we troll or hit the heavily air conditioned bunks? For most those bunks are just too good to pass up. Remember! We will be fighting the big boys most of the night, and all day Saturday.
The weather is picture Florida perfect. Mr. Sylvester Barone L, and Mr. Edward Pratt, just can't resist trolling for kings and bonito:

Before we know it, Captain Bryon calls for 'Battle stations.' Get up! But Captain, it's the middle of the night. Get up!
We are targeting the elusive mangrove snapper. Hold on! Geno, what the heck have you got into now. This thing is big, strong, and ever so fast. Finally, color, the color of a huge bar jack. For those not familiar with bar jacks, they are very similar to AJ's only a lot smaller & better eating. They are a deep water fish. Sir, we are sure glad you moved from New York to Florida. We need fighters like you:

Now this we hate to see, the lion & scorpion fish:


We are honored to have with us today, from South Bend, Indiana, Mr. Richard Grundtner and his son Stephen.
Some of us in the Deep South would find it a little on the difficult side living in the land of the Fighting Irish:

Can our new friends from the state of Indiana catch our Southern fish? Master Stephen Grundtner, what do you think?

Well! I guess that huge mutton says it all..
Stephen, Sir, catching snapper like that would make anyone hungry. Are you ready for a Tammy special breakfast? Are you man enough?


That mountain of hash browns is just the beginning. Add good ol Southern sausage gravy, biscuits. eggs, bacon, and you have a breakfast fit for a real man, a man who has just landed the snapper of his dreams:
Speaking of snapper, Mr. Sylvester Barone, fishing spot # 3, out of Ft. Myers Beach, Florida, that rascal is giving you a real fight:

Syl, a member of the 'Regulars' Club, is more than equal to the task:

And, speaking of the 'Regulars' Club, Mr. Roger Poulin, spot #10:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Guys! Now there is some quality fish. ( L...Mr. Roger Poulin, Mr. Steven Grundtner, Mr. John Martin, and, Charlotte N.C's , Mr. Billy Elting) :

Let's ice down a mountain of fish. Come Sunday morning we want our fish to be in prime condition:

John & Will, what a team! Next month is pay back time; no more free meals:

Mr. Dan Jackman knows what to expet, 'Out where the Big Boys play!'
listen to that drag sing:

What a king. Kyle and Will are so proud of you; we all are:

Mr. John Martin, spot # 6, did you teach Will? Or did Will teach you. Regardless, you are credits to our sport. We need more like you & Will:

John, you are putting on a real show for us:

And, speaking of shows, Carl, that's a trophy American red in anybody's language. Carl, out of West Palm Beach, Florida, is so proud; we all are:

The fishing has been slower than we would like. Never-the-less, the box is looking impressive. Come August we can add AJ's. Pay back time is almost here:

Let's go fish some Swiss cheese bottom for red grouper. Mr. Barone, that's a very good way to start:

Hold on, Sylvester's red grouper has an FWC tag in it. We can help ourselves by reporting all tagged fish caught. The FWC number to call is on the tag:

Geno, fishing out of Jacksonville, Florida, welcome to the red grouper club:

Geno & Edward, what a team. Teamwork is what sportsmanship is all about. It's good to see the mangrove snappr biting during the day time:

Mr. Mark Lamirande, spot # 56, out of Jacksonville, Florida, it looks like you are putting that new 'Killer Stix' rod through its paces. That's the first 'boat rod' I have ever seen that is sensitive enough for mangrove snapper, and stout enough for grouper:


Our great adventure is almost over, the red grouper are still hungry:


Another tagged red grouper. These fish have been caught and lived to fight again:

Let's eat dinner and watch that beautiful sun-set. Somehow it's really special when you are still 100 miles from shore:

Man! Those bunks are really a welcome sight. Gosh! It's cold in here. That blanket really feels great.
Oh No! Captain Bryon, have a heart. It can't be time to get up already? Up!
(L) Steven, Rich, and Geno, by Sunday morning there are no strangers. it's first names only:


The in the money jack pot winners. Our young man from Indiana would have easily won the snapper jack pot, had he been in it:

Geno, sir you are a real winner. It's an honor to call you a friend:

Before we watch an action packed video, please make a small donation to send our active duty, all branches, service men, women, and their families on an all day fishing trip. The USO, in conjunction with Hubbard's Marina, is sponsoring this trip. However, to make it happen, your donations are needed. Please call the Marina and ask for Roger
(727) 393-1947. We are FREE because of the dedication of our military men an women. Here is a chance to show our appreciation. Last years trip was a huge success. With your help, this year's can be even better:



Hope you like this short, action packed, video. I really enjoy sharing it with you.
Click on the link:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-uh0e6LJxk&list=UUbMSl7-RvWs4szJNHwdXCpg

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Great read. Keep them coming!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Thanks!*

:yes: Thank you sir. I am having a blast doing these reports. Knowing that people like them keeps me going.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I read all the Harbison reports, and hope to fish with ya'll soon. Have a brother who lives close to your marina.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Sporsmanship*

:thumbsup: Thank you sir. It's a real honor to bring my reports to you. I enjoy our great sport very much. To me sharing is what good sportsmanship is all about. Guys, let me know if ever you do fish on the Florida. I will feature you in my report.


----------



## THONAS J. RYAN (Jan 9, 2013)

*Overnighter*

All packed and ready to go just getting new tires put on for the 700 mile trip!!!!! Hope the weather holds up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report as always. That was a beautiful Mutton Snapper.


----------

